# Rutlands Dakota Sharpening Sled



## Mike Wingate (17 Aug 2011)

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/hand-tools/sh ... ening-sled
Any comments about this. It will hold blades at a steep angle, my Eclipse tends to bottom out. Wheels dont touch the stone, so no cross contamination. It keeps the blade perpendicular by a collar stop. Nasty colours and a high price, but...


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Aug 2011)

I've not tried it, but I have little doubt that it will do what it claims.
However.
The two weaknesses that I would like to see clarified are the ones of
a) precise and repeated honing of an accurate angle - it's not that the angle is necessarily critical, but if you are constantly changing the angle being honed it reduces the life of the blade, and
b) how easy is it to hone a camber? Straight blades are great for use on a shooting board but useless for surfacing or truing a wonky edge.
It does look nice and comfortable to use, I must say.
S


----------



## The Bear (17 Aug 2011)

Hi have no idea if its any good but its £10 cheaper at Axminster

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-3- ... rod642108/

Mark


----------



## Mike Wingate (17 Aug 2011)

Well spotted, even more tempting.


----------

